# U.S. Navy LTV A-7 Corsair



## FastTrax (Jan 21, 2021)

www.corsair2.us/index.html

www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/a-7.htm

www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/34405/the-a-7-corsair-iis-heads-up-display-was-a-revolution-in-air-combat

www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/a-7.htm

www.military.wikia.org/wiki/LTV_A-7_Corsair_II

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTV_A-7_Corsair_II

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ling-Temco-Vought


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks guy & goil. I know the first video is of the venerable F-8 but I had to include it in here because it is totally off the reservation.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 145595
> 
> View attachment 145596
> 
> ...



Vietnam Archives: 4


----------



## jerry old (Feb 20, 2022)

LTV the aircraft company that built the various models  of the F-8 has been sleeping with the Navy for decades.
The navy does not want to use the same planes as the air force, LTV is their step-child.
LTV keeps the navy happy and the navy gives them money to build navy planes


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 27, 2022)

jerry old said:


> LTV the aircraft company that built the various models  of the F-8 has been sleeping with the Navy for decades.
> The navy does not want to use the same planes as the air force, LTV is their step-child.
> LTV keeps the navy happy and the navy gives them money to build navy planes



It's probably all about the money, lol.


----------



## Been There (Jul 18, 2022)

I saw one of these planes years ago at the Naval Air Station on the Patuxent River. Same place that I saw my first Harrier. I think this plane was noted for its speed and easy to maintain. The F/A-18 replaced it. I don't know much else about this plane.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 18, 2022)

My dad was a Navy man, not an aviator though. My favorite jets were the AV/8B, the A7, the F8 and The "pre Rhino" F/A-18. Have some Army and Air Force favorites but tha story is for another time. Take care.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 18, 2022)

Saw plenty of those back in the day.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 18, 2022)

Just looking at that flight deck is mind boggling.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 18, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Just looking at that flight deck is mind boggling.



Here ya go, don't forget your barf bag.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 18, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Just looking at that flight deck is mind boggling.



Here ya go, don't forget your barf bag.


----------



## ElCastor (Jul 27, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Thanks guy & goil. I know the first video is of the venerable F-8 but I had to include it in here because it is totally off the reservation.


Three years during Vietnam in the engine rooms of an Essex carrier, USS Hancock, CVA-19. Pretty much all we had were A1s, A4s, and F8s.


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 27, 2022)

I worked in the Navy on the engines of those F8s it was the J57 model if I remember correctly. I was stationed on the USS Hancock from arround October 1972 till December 1974. I was a seventh fleet blue water sailor floating up and down the Vietnam coast. It is scary out at sea when the water is more that waist deep. Ha-ha-ha
In the navy
Yes, you can sail the seven seas
In the navy
Yes, you can put your mind at ease
In the navy
Come on now, people, make a stand
In the navy, in the navy
Can't you see we need a hand
In the navy
Come on, protect the mother land
In the navy
Come on and join your fellow man
In the navy
Come on people, and make a stand
In the navy, in the navy, in the navy (in the navy)


----------

